# Puppy Grooming Tips?



## rtrdogs (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi! 

I've got all of our gear in place for our new Hav puppy arriving Saturday ... except for grooming tools! 

A few questions for my new Hav family, please: 

1. Looking at his picture, will I need to use eye wipes and should I on a puppy? He's got a little white around his eyes but not completely white all the way around. 

2. I've got Earthbath puppy shampoo that another forum recommended here in an older thread and will later try Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 and Isle of Dogs (both recommended here) when he gets older. As a puppy, does he also need conditioner?

3. I'm confused about brushing him. The breeder said we could use a slicker all over but it would damage his coat. Is it better to brush or comb such a young pup? And what type of brush or comb would you specifically get? I've been looking at the CC wood pin brush but I'm hesitant to buy the wrong thing for so much money. 

4. Does he need Coat Handler now or should I wait until he's older to try that? 

Thank you all for your help. I'm trying to get all my 'pups' in a row before he arrives.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a two-year old Coton Mix, and I was using an inexpensive comb on his long coat. When I got my Havanese pup a month or so ago, I, through the advice of this forum, bought two CC combs (don't even remember which ones, but one face and the larger recommended one I read about often here). I soooo wish I knew about them two years earlier. I've been brushing and combing both dogs with them. It's so much easier to comb out Watson, my boy, with the CC combs. Lola, my puppy, at first only tolerated the brush, but she's now used to the comb, though she still tries to bite it. I plan on keeping her in a long coat, so I've been grooming her twice daily and bathing her once a week. I've been using Coat Handler, shampoo and conditioner on both dogs, and both dogs love the hairdryer (human one on low). I don't have a fancy table. I just wash them down in the shower with me, and put them on my lap on the bed and they fall asleep while I dry them. Watson has been known to start snoring when he's on his back, and when I turn the hairdryer off, he'll nudge me to turn it back on. Lola, minus the snoring, does the same. So far so good. 

Congrats on your new puppy. He's awfully cute. I look forward to more pictures.


----------



## rtrdogs (Aug 14, 2015)

That's great info, boomana! Thank you so much! 

I love the visual in my head of your fur babies falling asleep to the hair dryer. If only we humans had someone to lull us to sleep like that and pamper us so! 

Off to check out those CC combs, find some Coat Handler and a good conditioner...

Thank you again.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I really like the CC face and feet comb. It's perfect for a puppy face and ears.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

rtrdogs said:


> Is it better to brush or comb such a young pup? And what type of brush or comb would you specifically get?


At this age its important to condition your pup to grooming. I tell my puppy owners to use all the brushes and combs on them for a couple minutes each day. You are really just pretending as they don't need combing and brushing yet.

Be slow and gentle. Let them see and sniff the brushes and combs. Gradually, increase the amount of time you groom. They will learn to love it.

One thing you should do is make sure you touch the areas they don't like everyday. Every pup is different, but generally they resist the face, the butt and the inside of their legs (armpits). These areas are the most sensitive and get the most matted, so you want to slowly show them that you aren't going to neglect those areas just because they wiggle. Of course, the feet too! Handle their feet constantly, not long, just rub them, push the nails out, finger the paw pads etc....always end the sessions on a positive note with high praise and a treat.

I use a pin brush , slicker and a comb in that order. Also, I don't brush a long coat dry. It breaks the hair. A light mist of a good quality detangler works fine.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Karen Collins said:


> A light mist of a good quality detangler works fine.


Do you have one you recommend?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

The one I use probably isn't easy to get your hands on. I got it at a dog show from a poodle breeder. Its anti static and leaves no residue so I really like it. But detangler does not mean it will get matts out. Its just to mist the coat for brushing an already tangle-free coat.

Its called Finishing Spray. The name of the maker is Magical Shampoos and Brews
352-748-2022

Someone else might have a more commercial suggestion.


----------

